# That's not a Circle Hook . . . This is a Circle Hook !



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*That's not a Circle Hook . . . This is a Circle Hook !*


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn that's a hook, just right for sperm whale filets!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The Mustad rep brought me that hook on one of his sales visits a few years ago to check out. I wanted to get one for a display, it is definitely an attention grabber, but I think it was around $300 each.

John


----------



## Monster2 (Mar 18, 2016)

27/0 - 30/0 mustad hook was designed for Great Whites and large sharks in particular


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Hell, I don't even wanna see the beast you pull up from the deep with that thing. Nice conversation piece though.


----------

